# If you had a chemical pregnancy how long did it last?



## alice2010

I was 13 dpo and had not yet tested positive on a HPT. I was having lots of symptoms: sore boobs, light nausea, lightheaded, increased CM, increased libido.
On Thursday night at 7:30 pm I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was blood. I was devastated. MY AF is not due until monday 3/8.

I bled all day Friday and passed small clots. However, the cramping was manageable and I worked as usual.

Friday night the cramps escalated and the bleeding lessened. I felt nauseated and weak.

Today, Saturday, the bleeding is tapering off. Cramps ended. I am just really lethargic and sad.

*What are the chances that I am done with the bleeding?* Is it possible to be done in 2 days when I was just 13 dpo? 

My feeling is that I am not pregant anymore. I don't think I should test because so many people have posted about hormones being all over the place even when the preganacy is over. I dont want to get false hopes.


----------



## lauraperrysan

i've had a few chemaicals in the last couple of years, 5 to be exact. They started either the day my period was due or just after.Started with brown spotting for 2 days, then started getting redder, then heavy red blood loss with lot's of small clots and a couple of much bigger ones. 
xx


----------



## blondebaby

Hi
I'm 4 days late for AF and was going to test later when hubby about, so I was so sure I would have a BFP. This morning I tripped up the stair and almost straight away got a pain go through my stomach and felt I had bled, checked and I have, still bleeding but its dark brown blood at the momment not like my normall real heavy AF.
Would this be describled as a chemical pregnency, and if I took a test would it show as a positive if it had been...Kx


----------



## alice2010

Well, it is Sunday afternoon and I am still bleeding. So 2 1/2 days now. It is much lighter with CM mixed in. Cramping is so slight that it is only noticeable whe I lie down and get quiet. 
I am hoping it will end today. I just want to try and forget.

I let myself get so excited. My father will be 60 this Friday and I was hoping to tell him he would be a grandfather. But no. :(


----------



## alice2010

Well, since I could not find any information on this when I was wanting it I will post my experience for some one who may need it...how ever it may help.

It is now Wednesday 3/10 and I am still having light spotting. It is brown like old blood.
I feel a knot in my abdomen and it gives me feelings like a gas bubble or pressure like I need to use the bathroom. I am not sure if it is cramping or what. I have had some very faint cramping on and off over the past few days.

All in all from what I gather, since I never actually got a BFP reading this would not be defined as a chemical preg. but as AF. 
However, this was NOT my typical AF at allllll. I always get a migraine the day my AF starts. I never had one this time. And the bleeding pattern was totally different. 

It was amazing at how fast my body lost the pregnant symptoms. My boobs were sore and had some swollen bumps on the nipples then overnight it was gone. 
I am still experiencing periods of extreme tiredness. But no more dizziness. 

I hope that this helps. If anything else happens I will post.


----------



## aviolet

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## alice2010

It is Thursday and the spotting is very very faint. The knot in my abdomen does not feel as present anymore. So I think it is safe to say the whole experience lasted seven days. My AF never lasts that long. 

I am going to wait a month to try again. I want to skip the December birthday possibility! I will use this time to take care of me.


----------



## Janidog

I had a chemical miscarriage when i was 5 weeks pregnant, it was an odd feeling cause one min i was pregnant and then the next everything had disappeared and i was just left with the bleeding. It took a good 2 months for my body to get back to normal again


----------

